# Wie den Köder am besten ÜBER Grund anbieten ?



## ischak17 (9. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Wie schon jeder hier weiß, gibt es die Grundelplage im Rhein, an der Ruhr, im Hafen.... Ach einfach überall wo das Wasser fließt 
Die Biester fressen alles was ins wasser kommt und egal wie groß es ist.

Deswegen wollte ich mal versuchen beim Feedern, den Haken bzw. den Köder über dem Grund (30 - 50cm ) anzubieten.

Wie kann ich das am besten realisieren ?
Mit Styropor an dem Haken ? Schreckt das den Fisch nicht ab ?

Wäre für Tipps dankbar


----------



## zanderzone (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wie den Köder am besten ÜBER Grund anbieten ?*

Wirf einfach an die Strömungskante! Da können sich die Grndeln nicht halten. Die sind meistens in den ruhigen Bereichen.


----------



## ischak17 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wie den Köder am besten ÜBER Grund anbieten ?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wirf einfach an die Strömungskante! Da können sich die Grndeln nicht halten. Die sind meistens in den ruhigen Bereichen.




Hmm. am Innenhafen sowie an der Ruhr geht es schlecht. 
Wäre eigentlich nur Sinnvoll wenn man am Rhein fischt. aber da bin ich leider nicht so oft.:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wie den Köder am besten ÜBER Grund anbieten ?*

Im Grundelthread hat sneep dazu aber was ganz anderes geschrieben - mit einem Schiff haben niederländische Forscher mit der Videokamera auf der Maas die größten Grundeln mitten im Hauptstrom gefunden..

Ich denke:
Willst Du an denen vorbeiangeln, haste kaum eine Chance..

Und in wie weit da ein höher angebotener Köder hilft, müsste der Versuch zeigen.

Stören kann das so viel nicht, wenn man an die ganzen Uposenmontagenm für alle möglichen Methoden und Fischarten denkt..

Willste sie gezielt fangen, krieg ich zumindest nur kleine und keine zum filetieren...
;-))


----------



## Trollwut (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wie den Köder am besten ÜBER Grund anbieten ?*

Ich feeder öfter am Main. Löse das mit dem Styropor. Einfach eine Kugel in Madengröße aus der Wurmbox lösen und direkt mit auf den Haken spießen. Stört andere Fische nicht. Grundeln wirst du zwar immer noch fangen, aber wesentlich weniger als ohne Styropor


----------



## Surf (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wie den Köder am besten ÜBER Grund anbieten ?*

Pellets helfen ganz prima, habs auch vorher mit allerlei abstrusen Montagen (uposen, Wassekugeln, Abstanshalter, Seitenarme , Pvaband [- interessant aber zuviel Arbeit] etc. ) probiert, mehr Ärger als Erfolg und in der Zeit hätte ich sicher schöne Fische fangen können


----------



## jigga1986 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wie den Köder am besten ÜBER Grund anbieten ?*

welche sorte nimmst du da surf?


----------



## Surf (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wie den Köder am besten ÜBER Grund anbieten ?*

eher fieß riechende (süß nie ausprobiert! ).....Zu Marken kann ich nix sagen, auf Namen achte ich nicht. Ich kaufe immer weiche und etwas glitschige, die sind in der Box dann nochmal  in kleines Tütchen eingeschweißt. Wenn möglich kaufe ich die kleinere Größe,  bei Bedarf ziehe ich dann einfach mehrere aufs Haar. Hab mein Tackel nicht hier sonst würde ich dir die Marke sagen sorry


----------



## jigga1986 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wie den Köder am besten ÜBER Grund anbieten ?*

sowas 
http://www.germantackle.de/Ultimate-Q-match-Paste-Pellets-100-g-Halibut
?
hab die schon am hacken auf brassen ausprobiert (rhein,dü-hafen) aber ohne erfolg...muss aber auch sagen das auf maden ebenso nix ging


----------



## Surf (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wie den Köder am besten ÜBER Grund anbieten ?*

Sunobaits - ist der Hersteller, gut das ich viele Fotos mache.... 

https://www.sonubaits.com/Product_Pellet+O.html


----------



## gelbeblume (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wie den Köder am besten ÜBER Grund anbieten ?*



ischak17 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Wie schon jeder hier weiß, gibt es die Grundelplage im Rhein, an der Ruhr, im Hafen.... Ach einfach überall wo das Wasser fließt
> Die Biester fressen alles was ins wasser kommt und egal wie groß es ist.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich noch erinnere, bei einem 40 cm Vorfach eine kleine KorkPose bis zur Hälfte ( mit einer Nadel) auffädeln, zur HakenSeite mit einem Stoppknoten sichern, das Gewicht  dann entsprechend der Tragkraft "beider" Schwimmer austarieren. Zumindest hatte ich das vor Jahren mal in einer Anglerzeitung gesehen. Erfordert etwas Übung beim Werfen.
Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini


----------

